# Twin Cities Anarchist Book Fair



## godsahn (Sep 9, 2011)

http://tcanarchist.org/

anyone going?


----------



## Nelco (Sep 9, 2011)

see if you can find an anarchist cook book that was published at least ten years ago..the newer ones have purposeful mistakes/missprints, so ppl will blow themselves up...ppl pay high money to get their hands on the older copies.
I'd google it and get you a link, but it's on the list of books, that if searched, big bro will start focusing on you.


----------



## ron (Sep 9, 2011)

the modern anarchists cookbook is a publication from Crimethinc. called "an anarchist cookbook" or something. I has stuff in it about various things like making wheat paste, dumpstering stuff, handling open relationships and various diy things. it was pretty cool.
Yeah Im going to that now that I know about it.


----------

